
How to escape the greatest serial killer of startup founders - joserodes
https://intropreneurs.io/posts/from-fragility-to-consistency/
======
meowface
I wasn't going into this with the intention of critiquing it, but, style-wise,
this is a pretty difficult read for me. It seems extremely long, very
repetitive, takes ages to get to the actual point, and then repeats the point
over and over with little added. I think it would come across much clearer,
with nothing lost, if you were to remove 80% of the paragraphs. If this is
intended as an intro post for this website, I suspect a lot of people are
going to start reading and stop well before the end, and not use the website
again.

Others may feel differently; this is just one data point. I agree with the
message, but to me it just felt like a tortuous route to get to it.

~~~
joserodes
Hi there. I appreciate the trouble you've taken to read our article and give
your opinion on it. I'm sorry you found it so tedious. I take note of your
suggestions. Still, I'm glad that at least you can understand the message and
even more that you agree with it. We will try to improve in the future.

------
pedalpete
Nice write up about what you are looking to accomplish Jose. I have such an
allergic reaction to the term "entrepreneur", I can't say I like the term
"intropreneur" much better, but I get that you want something people can key
off of.

A quick grammatical fix, your first bullet at the bottom of the page says "You
are plenty of good intentions. " should be "You have..." The rest are fine.

All the best.

~~~
joserodes
Hi there. Thanks for your attention, your kind comment, and your correction
—we already fixed it.

